
President elect meets Silicon Valley elite after mutual mistrust in campaign - bootload
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-technology-idUSKBN1431I8
======
bootload
_" also been an opponent of the Obama administration's "net neutrality" rules
barring internet service providers from obstructing or slowing consumer access
to web content."_

How will this play out on business models for startups pushing pixels?

